# Suche Echolot / Fishfinder



## MeFoMan (4. August 2004)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir sucht ein Echolot/Fischfinder für sein BellyBoat. Ich selber habe ein Fish Easy (Werbeprämie der F&F). Er hat aber schon "alle" Zeitschriften abbonniert. Daher muss er sich wohl oder übel eines kaufen.

Er sucht eines für's Süßwasser. Idealerweise sollte man es auch noch in Norge nutzen können (mit abstrichen).

Wer kennt ein gutes und günstiges Gerät? Er stellt sich was im Bereich von 100 - 150 EUR vor....  #d  

Gruß

Markus


----------



## basswalt (4. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Echolot / Fishfinder*

hallo,
ist halt immer so eine sache mit gut und günstig. eventuell ein gebrauchtes bei ebay.
bei mir kommt ab und zu ein garmin 100 zum einsatz. bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MeFoMan (9. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Echolot / Fishfinder*

Danke für deine Antwort...  #6 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Albatros (9. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Echolot / Fishfinder*

Moin MeFoMan#h

ein Echolot in der Preisklasse, welches auch für Norge ausreichend geeignet ist, würde ich mal behaupten, gibbet keins  Für den Preis würde ich Dir ein Eagle Cuda 168 empfehlen, für das Süsswasser alle Male gut genug um Kanten usw. zu finden und zur Not nimmt man es halt auch nach Norge mit...


----------



## MeFoMan (10. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Echolot / Fishfinder*

@albatros

Habe mir zu dem Teil soeben Infos zusammen-gegoogelt ;-) Sieht nett aus. Schauen wir uns mal beim Händler an.

ThanX

Markus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Echolot / Fishfinder*

Ich hätte jetzt auch mal stumpf das Cuda empfohlen aber das hat Albi ja schon gemacht.  Das gabs kürzlich bei uns für 90 Mäuse. Aber Norge???
Für Norge brauchst de eins das bis wenigstens 130 Meter geht. Dann hat man die"flachen Bereiche" im Blick. Ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren ein Hondex das ging bis 120 Meter. Dafür und für die Ostsee hier wars ok aber nun mit nem 71iger von Lowrance ist das natürlich was ganz anderes.


----------

